# Rohel's Octavia vRS TSI



## Rohel (Nov 8, 2011)

hi,

im a spanish driver of an Octavia vRS TSI

it have some mods:

Audi TT Sortshifter
Seat leon Supercopa rims (18x8 ET 45)
Cayenne brembo's on the front wheels
Davyrox Stage 1 Chipped (250HP/350Nm)

and here, some pics


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice!
Race blue is the best colour.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------

